# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  7.7 Комплексная ОСВ

## bestship

Уважаемые!
Кто сталкивался с такой проблемкой:
Все обороты за сентябрь просто не показываются в Оборотной ведомости и вообще ни в одном отчете по счетам.
Однако, и по банку, и по кассе, и по реализации - все остатки и движения сходятся.
Все документы проведены, даже еще раз перепровел за весь месяц, но обороты 0.
Конфа 7.7 Комплексная
Кто сталкивался - помогите! Конец месяца и квартала :(!

----------


## bestship

ВОПРОС СНЯТ! Всё решено.

----------

